# Looky, looky, looky!!!



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

This is my son and my 7 month grand-daughter!! 
Some background.
Our son who is currently stationed at the Pentagon and our DDIL have 2 sons. They waited 9 years before deciding to try for a girl. She was close to forty and the risks seem higher. But they went for it and here she is. And I hardly get to see her! That's why we are spending Christmas in Wash DC this year!! Furkids and all.
She is the first girl born in our family since me!! DH has 2 brothers, I had 2 brothers, we had 2 sons, our 2 sons each had 2 sons. My brothers had 4 sons, etc....
And now this precious little Hadley Brooke.........We can wait for Dec. We saw her at 2 months. YIPEEEE>


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Oh my gosh you must be getting so excited for christmas this year, I couldnt think of a better way for you to be spending it. Congratulations she is adorable.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Oh, what a great picture! Your son looks so happy and your grand-daughter, cute cute CUTE! Can she get any cuter?! No wonder you are smitten.  

My brother was stationed in DC for a long time, I loved going there to visit there is so much to do!

Congratulations! I know what its like to be outnumbered by boys!  With my daughter gone, its me, DH and the two teenage boys most of the time..

I have to keep up with all their keys, books, jackets, shoes, etc.!! lol (Mom, where are my keys? Where is this? Where is that? lol)

Kara


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

I'LL TRY NOT TO POST ANYMORE BUT MY HEART IS JUST SWELLING! I CAN FEEL IT!! I just got this one.
CAROLE


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

She is just precious!!!!! How exciting to finally have a girl in the family. She will be spoiled with loads of love, as well she should be. :biggrin1:

It has to be hard being far from kids and their children, but I know you'll have a great time when you finally get to see little Hadley again.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Incredible! She is such a cutie and I can imagine your excitement. We too are a family dominated by boys. I have two brothers, my brothers have boys, my husband's brother has to sons and my son has two sons. A lot of testosterone around my world.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

What a cutie Pattootie


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Oh my gosh, what a doll! She's just beautiful. I love her name too, Hadley Brook is a lovely name. Post as many pictures as you want, who could look at that face and not smile? You're in for a joyful Christmas! Congratulations!


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

She is so cute! Congratulations on your grand baby 
My son Aiden was the first boy born into our family (my Mom's family..9 siblings, 25 grandchildren...only 3 boys) in 23 years and he's definately enjoying the attention..lol
Girls are FUN! Enjoy her


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

havaluv said:


> Oh my gosh, what a doll! She's just beautiful. I love her name too, Hadley Brook is a lovely name. Post as many pictures as you want, who could look at that face and not smile? You're in for a joyful Christmas! Congratulations!


And her mommy is from Michigan!!
Carole


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh Carole, Hadley Brook is precious. And your son looks so absolutely enchanted. I for one would love to see as many pictures as you can post. '

Have you started shopping for her yet? I suspect she is going to get very spoiled this Christmas.


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

*She's Beautiful*

Hadley is just beautiful. Congratulations.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Carole, Hadley is just precious. I can just imagine you are counting down the days until Christmas time.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

What a doll! Have a great time!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Oh my, she is just adorable. :biggrin1: I just bet you can't wait for Christmas.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

What a great family you have. She was worth the wait! She's adorable.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Missy said:


> Oh Carole, Hadley Brook is precious. And your son looks so absolutely enchanted. I for one would love to see as many pictures as you can post. '
> 
> Have you started shopping for her yet? I suspect she is going to get very spoiled this Christmas.


Missy, she is sooo spoiled. My son never puts her down. They say she wakes up every morning with a big happy smile. She loves her dog too and feeds it half her baby biscuit!


----------



## Mizell26 (Aug 2, 2008)

Oh my how precious she is.......My husband wanted a little girl with our second child but it didn't work out that way. Boy what a cutie she is and just melts your sons heart I am sure


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

I would love it if you would all post pics of your kids, grandkids, nieces, nephews, DH's, etc!
Carole


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

Post as many pics as you want..... she is a doll baby!!


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

Oh she is adorable! I can see why your heart is bursting! You must be so excited about going to visit at Christmas!

As for grandchildren, Salsa is my surrogate grandchild right now. But my daughter is getting married soon so maybe there will be some in the future!!


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

She really is a cutie!! How exciting for all of you to finally have a girl to spoil!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

How adorable! So I assume this is the little girl who making you rent a RV and drive with the pups across country!!!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Carole, IMO, I think the "Looky" thread should be all yours! You need to continue to add pictures of your beautiful grand daughter...and especially the Christmas pics (which want be far from now.) She is so precious and I can tell from your son's face that he is a whipped Daddy. I had 2 daughters and a son...and I have 4 grandsons ... that's lots of balls...footballs, baseballs, basketballs, golf balls...lol Everytime I shop I still look at the little girls dresses...but wouldn't know what to do with a girl now.

I know it must be hard being so far away. I am lucky and get to see mine all the time. My first grandson...I only missed seeing him 4 days during his first year!! As a Nana..I am thirlled that you will be able to spend Christmas with Hadley...and will look forward to more pictures. I love her tiny feet.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

OK, when my son sends me pictures I will post them! Thanks forum family!!
Amanda, we are just going to rent a mini van and stay at hotels. That is something you have a lot of experience in!! It just seems like there wouldn't be enough room in a 4 door sedan with the stroller like yours and all the other things. Going to be interesting, lol.
Carole
xxoox


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Precious!

Makes me miss when my kids were babies, Teenagers are so much more work! lol

K.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Carole, Good plan! It gives you a little more balance. The La Quinta hotels are what we stayed. Not the nicest but they have a great pet policy that you can leave the dogs in the room and you give them your cell phone number and if someone complains they just call you right away. They also have suites for like $30 more where they had the seperate living and bedroom quarters and it was a great amount of space for the dogs to run and play in when it was 100F+ trip and we couldn't get much walking in.

I drove the honda CRV across country and how I balanced it was the crates in the back seat with the doggy door facing the door. I use 2 crates and take turns giving them their own time... except Dash who doesn't like to be alone and caused more issues being jealous of what the girls could have been doing!!! I kept a case of bottle water (priceless!) on the floor with their doggy overnight bag in it on top and my suit case on the other side. The rest of the stuff in the back was stuff I didn't need to get out except strollers. Oh also I placed their leashes in the same size area right by the back doors to access each time. I did create my little system which worked good especially since we drove separate.

I think it would be hard to do it in a sedan just cause of the stroller which can be a life saver!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

She is a doll!! You're in for a great Christmas!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Carole~ What a little doll baby! I can see why you're driving clear across the country to see her. If I were you, I'd be doing the same. Your Christmas is going to be heavenly!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Here's our Halloween ladybug!


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

Oh Carole, she is just so precious! How wonderful for you and your family!

Our three boys are the oldest, little stair steps, and our daughter is the tag-behind - I don't think DH was completely on board when I wanted to "try for a girl" (of course, he didn't mind cooperating with my effort LOL!) but he soon realized what a special treasure we had! Now many years later, they are especially close. (Thankfully, all our family is close to one another.) She lived in San Diego for 7 years so we had alot of cross-country flights from Michigan. We also drove it once or twice. 

Life was a tad difficult for DD once in awhile growing up with three rough and tumble brothers. I will never forget when she was about 6 or so and her brothers were playing ball with her...she was standing there with a big catcher's mitt and the ball got her right in the eye...black eye time! (Now where was I, the mother, and why was I allowing her to play with a hard ball?) Anyway, she survived, and actually turned into quite a girly-girl by the time she was 15.

You will have a joyous Christmas!

Suzy


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Oh GASP!!!! She is SO adorable!!!! What a beautiful costume, but you could post her in rags and she'd still be irresistable! 

I clicked on the last page and was scrolling through the middle page thinking, "oh darn...I was hoping there would be new pictures"  I almost missed them! Glad I kept scrolling, what a treat to see your little lady bug!


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

What a sweetie-bug she is ! 

Thanks for the "flashback" too... that little book on the floor ("Who Loves Baby"), it was my son, Matt's, very favorite baby thing for quite a while!


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

*She is ADORABLE. I can't imagine not being able to see her often. Those little cheeks are meant to be kissed and kissed and kissed.*


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Kara wrote:* "Precious! Makes me miss when my kids were babies, Teenagers are so much more work! lol K. "*

Amen, my friend!!! :frusty: And yeah,...... makes me miss my babies too.

Carole, seeing your little sweetie sleeping in her crib, actually made me remember smells and touch. Very nice.  Thank you for sharing!!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

congrats Carole on your precious granddaughter! She is beautiful! We have 3 granddaughters and 3 grandsons and our youngest daughter is expecting again in April. You may remember that she had a stillborn baby in Feb. That was very difficult for all of us. She is having a girl.....we are so blessed and full of joy! Keep posting those pics.......I am loving them!!


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

Carole - Your granddaughter is beautiful!!!! I love her costume!!

Vicki - I have wondered how your daughter is doing. So glad she is expecting again. I will pray for a healthy baby. . . something extra special since she had to wait so long for it.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

How precious!! I know you are counting the days till Christmas. What a smart girl...eating the remote so the boys can't click, click, click. I would like to do the same some nights.ound:


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Vicki, I am so happy for your daughter! Keep us posted and then we need pictures!!!
Carole


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

View attachment 16330


LUV this pic....you can really feel the action and the sounds I'm sure she's making.

I need Grandchildren :biggrin1:


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

9 months and already reading (as I puff out my chest, lol)
I really wonder what she's thinking about.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Carole,
Hadley is as cute as a button! I'm not ready to be a Grama yet-but she sure is a cutie! Your family sounds like mine---full of boys! I had 3 older brothers and I was the first girl born in my family in 63 years!!!

You are going to have a fabulous time at Christmas!!!


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

She is really adorable. I love her name too. You will have a wonderful holiday with your family.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Well, I knew she was smart when she was eating the remote ... and now reading a book!!!! I will bet you that by Christmas she will be speaking a foreign language....and you will not be able to understand a thing she is telling you.:biggrin1: Just keep saying, "yes, yes, of course you are right, yes, yes, sure you can, yes, yes."ound:

She truly is a doll, Carol. She makes me wish I could talk my daughter into just one more!


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)




----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Julie said:


> Carole,
> Hadley is as cute as a button! I'm not ready to be a Grama yet-but she sure is a cutie! Your family sounds like mine---full of boys! I had 3 older brothers and I was the first girl born in my family in 63 years!!!
> 
> You are going to have a fabulous time at Christmas!!!


Julie, it was 63 years here too!


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

She is beautiful!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

mellowbo said:


> I really wonder what she's thinking about.


LOL I wonder what kids think too. She is a DOLL!!!


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Aaaawwwww! She looks so engrossed! What a dollbaby..she's so pretty.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

My big heart is bursting again. I can't wait to get there!!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm sitting here with a big smile on my face. There's nothing like family.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

How cute is she? :baby::becky::baby::becky:


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

Awww...that Dad and daughter pic just made my heart smile!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

What a doll in pink. I know you are counting the days. Right now, I think you are winning the prize on having the most heart filled Christmas. I excited for you...now pack...LOL


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

Awwww.....you have some serious cuteness goin' on in your family!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Carole~ She's an absolute doll!!! Those fat little cheeks are just begging for kisses :kiss: which, I'm certain you'll provide plenty of


----------



## moxie (Feb 6, 2008)

Just found this thread.
Oh my Gosh, beautiful son and babygirl???
I can't imagine the joy. Enjoy, Carol.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

So Cute!!! when do you head out Carole?


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Missy said:


> So Cute!!! when do you head out Carole?


Missy, we leave here on the 14th!!! Yipee!!
Carole


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Carole,
I don't know how I have missed this thread!!!! Your GD is beautiful and I know how excited you must be to see all of them. Don't let go of her the whole time you are there! How precious! I am lucky that my 2 grandson's live very close so we see them often.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Carole, I'm so excited for you too! What a sweet, sweet girl your g'daughter is.


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Awww, Carole, I'm a sucker for kids with teddy bear ears.  She is just too stinkin' cute and your son looks so delighted to be holding his precious girl. I'm excited for you.


----------

